# Step into Canon's World of Smart Imaging at Photokina 2016



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 30, 2016)

```
<strong>United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland, 30 August 2016</strong> – Canon Europe announces its plans for photokina 2016, in Cologne, where its hands-on, immersive experience will demonstrate how only Canon offers an unrivalled, high-quality, end-to-end imaging experience – from hardware to digital services and print. For every step of the photographic journey, Canon is reinventing what’s possible in the world of imaging, for consumers and professionals alike. For the first time in Europe the esteemed EOS 5D Mark IV will be on display, alongside the full PIXMA range and hdbooks – a service that professionally prints and binds personalised photo books.</p>
<p>“Canon’s aim is to inspire and enable photographers to capture, store, print and share their lives through the universal language of imagery,” said Alessandro Stanzani, Executive Vice President of Consumer and Professional Imaging, Canon Europe. “At photokina, we’re excited to be showcasing our smart imaging products and hope to inspire photographers in their pursuit of the shot.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Explore the universal language of imagery</strong>

Visitors to the stand can step into an immersive world of inspiring images – at the heart of the stand is a 180° screen experience, where Canon’s captivating new brand campaign, City Surfing, will be shown. The four key zones on Canon’s stand will encourage you to capture, store and share your life, through incredible imagery. The live seminar programme will equip people with the knowledge to capture those exciting images through different photography styles and techniques. The presenters include Canon Ambassador Thorsten Milse, as well sports photographer Samo Vidic.</p>
<p><strong>In pursuit of the shot</strong>

A range of impressive new products will be on display in the Capture Zone – with it being the first time the EOS 5D Mark IV is available for touch-and-try, along with other exciting products. Throughout the range, Canon has a camera to meet all needs, whether you’re a professional capturing elusive wildlife on safari, or a consumer capturing a baby’s first steps. Our product experts will be on hand to help you pursue the perfect shot and expand your photography knowledge.</p>
<p><strong>Enjoy your images from capture to print</strong>

Once stunning images have been shot, Canon wants people to share their passion for photography, and their images, with the world, whether it be digitally or physically. The Store and Manage Zone will display Canon’s innovative digital services – including irista and Lifecake. irista offers a central place to unbox your photo memories and is a safe, smart home for all of your photos. The service cleverly stores your photos in true, original quality, intelligently labelling what’s in them – from sunsets to sports – so they’re easy to find, and it creates beautiful hdbooks in minutes.</p>
<p>The Lifecake app enables you to keep track of your child’s milestones – helping you to store and share special moments so they can easily be enjoyed with family and friends. The Print and Share Zone features the latest PIXMA printers, as well the PIXMA PRO Range – all of which make it easy to print stunning high-quality images. Canon’s printers use world-class print technology and inks to transform digital image libraries into high-quality prints. Visit the stand to see the imagePROGRAF PRO-1000 in action, which demonstrates the impact and magic of a high-quality printed image.</p>
<p><strong>Investing in incredible image quality</strong>

The products on display at photokina use Canon-developed technologies and are made with first-class image quality at the heart of them. The Future Zone challenges the way we will interact and explore imaging in the future, featuring a collection of innovative new technologies. With almost 80 years of imaging heritage, expertise and knowledge, Canon continues to invest in the development of industry-leading technologies – each pushing the boundaries of what’s possible today, tomorrow and in the future.</p>
<p>Canon’s stand can be found in Hall 12.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

